# It's Sweet Potato Time - are you canning?



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

Here in Mississippi the sweet potatoes are coming out of the ground. Does anyone can them besides me? I started last year by cutting them up, cooking slightly in a simple sugar syrup and canning. I popped a jar from last year the other day and cooked and they were great. Just want to make sure everyone knows that sweet potatoes can be canned.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I canned two dozen jars last year and they are great!! I just packed them in water and the sugar in the potatoes makes a very light syrup. We usually get the sweet potatoes on sale around Thanksgiving. They were 25Â¢/lb. last year. I don't know what they will be this year. Did the drought in the south effect (affect?) the harvest?


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd eat canned sweet potatoes before I'd ever eat canned white potatoes. I don't care at all for the texture changes and the fact that they're, well, soaked with water.

I do have a root cellar though, and when the taters come out they go down there. Sweets are coming out in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

Can you also dehydrate sweet potatoes? I love them and would like to can and dehyrate.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Don't you need to cure them first?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Does anyone just can them in water with a pinch of salt instead of using sugar? I like them more savory and even mashed, but not with sugar.


----------



## Meconella (Dec 21, 2008)

Packedready said:


> Can you also dehydrate sweet potatoes? I love them and would like to can and dehyrate.


When they go on sale around the holidays I wanted to dehydrate some too. I like the idea of dicing them, and then tossing a handful into soup. I hope they don't totally disintegrate when re-hydrated in soups. Guess I'll find out. 

I also am intending to dehydrate some winter squash for the same purpose. I have those now but haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

mekasmom said:


> Does anyone just can them in water with a pinch of salt instead of using sugar? I like them more savory and even mashed, but not with sugar.


See post #2.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

I only use my sweet potatoes for candied yams or casserole, so canning them in a simple syrup works for me. I found the trick to keep them from becoming mushy is to only heat them slightly in syrup before canning.

I heard our southern crop was going to be slim due to drought, but the markets seem to have alot. I bought some last week for 25 cents/lb. Can't get much better than that!


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Would someone post a recipe for canning in the light syrup or water. They are selling for a good price around here now. I thought about banking a couple sacks in a pine straw mound, but canning would be really good too.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

All I do is bring to a boil water and sugar. Exact measurements - I never measure. I guess it's probably about 6 cups water to 1 sugar. I just make sure it's enough so when you taste the liquid it's sweet. I also add a little lemon juice and a pinch or two of salt. After it boils for about 10-15 minutes, I drop in my cut up potatoes. Have your jars ready. I leave them in long enough to heat all the way through but not long enough to cook. You want them firm. Put potatoes in jar, add liquid to top, lid and band.

I suggest you try a small batch. After about a week or so, open a jar and cook. If you over cook the potatoes in sugar water, they will fall apart if you are using for candied yams, but works for casserole. So they're not wasted. Hope this helps


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

mekasmom said:


> Does anyone just can them in water with a pinch of salt instead of using sugar? I like them more savory and even mashed, but not with sugar.


Me. Only do mine in water. I can use them mashed for recipes, or heat n eat, or whatever. I figured I'd get more options just using water. I can add sugar syrup if necessary when I open them.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

kudzuvine said:


> All I do is bring to a boil water and sugar. Exact measurements - I never measure. I guess it's probably about 6 cups water to 1 sugar. I just make sure it's enough so when you taste the liquid it's sweet. I also add a little lemon juice and a pinch or two of salt. After it boils for about 10-15 minutes, I drop in my cut up potatoes. Have your jars ready. I leave them in long enough to heat all the way through but not long enough to cook. You want them firm. Put potatoes in jar, add liquid to top, lid and band.
> 
> I suggest you try a small batch. After about a week or so, open a jar and cook. If you over cook the potatoes in sugar water, they will fall apart if you are using for candied yams, but works for casserole. So they're not wasted. Hope this helps


Thanks so much, but since you didn't state it, I've got to ask just to make sure. That's all you do? No pressure canning? No water bath canning for a certain length of time? I'm showing my experience level here I know, but I have to ask.



> Me. Only do mine in water. I can use them mashed for recipes, or heat n eat, or whatever. I figured I'd get more options just using water. I can add sugar syrup if necessary when I open them.


I guess there is the difference between candied yams and yams that can be used for a recipie like sweet potatoe cassarole, which is probably my favorite one to make besides just having candied yams. *So partndn*, do you ever make this with the potatoes you can this way, and how does it turn out?


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

I do put back in hot water bath. I drain the juice, which you could use if you want. My juice isn't that sweet. I find that when I do this way I can use in anyway I want. As to white potatoes - I've never done. Been told by a friend that she doesn't like the consistency.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

Sweet Potatoes need to be pressure canned. 65 minutes for pints, 90 minutes for quarts.

NCHFP Instructions are here
http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_04/potato_sweet.html


----------



## cornbread (Jul 4, 2005)

The wife and I canned 15 qt. today and we have about 30 more to can.

We went to the farmers market in Birmingham Al Sunday and got two boxâs of Mississippi sweet potatoes right off the truck some of the best looking and best tasting sweet potatoes we have every seen and tasted.


If anyone will not work, neither shall he eat." 2 Thessalonians 3:10 
(New King James Version)


----------



## ccfromnc (Jul 23, 2011)

This was my first time growing and canning sweet potatoes and I'm very pleased with how they came out.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

That is on my list of things to do tomorrow. If I can get hubby and the kids to stop cutting them up and frying them that is. I got a case last week and they have almost eaten the whole box! Going to pick up another box tomorrow and can them to use in pies this winter.


----------



## Mark Strasburg (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi I am new to this site and pressure canning as well and am looking for any information that I can get for canning candied sweet potatoes. I found a recipe on line for the syrup that contains brown sugar, orange juice, sugar, lemon juice, cinnamon... (I would post the recipe in full but am not sure if I am allowed to do so?) can anyone let me know if they have pressure canned a similar recipe and if it is safe to do so?


----------

